# laser sight?



## ngahunter82 (Mar 7, 2011)

any body shoot these and if so do they work well. i saw on the web sight where it says works in day and at night with spotlight. does that mean the laser has to be in the spotlight to be seen? just a few questions thanks!


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 8, 2011)

Mount the laser on your riser as close to the same level as your arrow that you can.  Sight it in at the depth you expect to shoot the fish and have fun!  I don't see how they would work as well in the day time, I think it would be too hard to see.  I always used them at night and they worked well for me.

I drilled and tapped my riser and put a weaver rail on it.  All I had to do was mount a laser that was designed for a rail mount and I was in business.  Total time, about 2 hours.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 8, 2011)

never used one, but seems like a marketing gimic. To me everyshot is different because the depths of the fish change constantly because the lake bottoms are never at a constant level. On top of that you, you will be shooting carp on the bottoms then role up on gar sitting up on top. To me I would rather shoot instinctivly and use that $150 to improve your boat.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 8, 2011)

castandblast said:


> never used one, but seems like a marketing gimic. To me everyshot is different because the depths of the fish change constantly because the lake bottoms are never at a constant level. On top of that you, you will be shooting carp on the bottoms then role up on gar sitting up on top. To me I would rather shoot instinctivly and use that $150 to improve your boat.



the sight is supposedly to add for the diffraction of the water allowing u to shoot a gar on top of the water and a carp on the bottom . i have read mixed reviews about this product thought about buying one for the wife if she shot 1 out of every 10 she shoots at it would be worth it to me . i myself just aim and let it eat


----------



## countryboy62390 (Mar 21, 2011)

i bought one about 3 weeks ago. i guess i was the test dummy for the rest of the guys i fish with. ive only shot with it about 4 times but so far ive been happy with it. i got the light stryke laser. its very bright in the spotlights and still useable in full daylight. it seems to do a good job defracting with the water. changing depths hasnt been a problem. 2 issues ive found with it; it will not work after a long 30 degree boat ride. it just dies when it gets cold. i had to hold it in front of the exhaust on the generator until it got warmed up enough to work. and when shooting in murky water it reflects off the top of the water. you have to look past the first dot you see to find the one under the surface. its not the best $150 ive ever spent but it works, it looks cool, and its fun to play with... so why not?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well sounds great for my wife she also don't work when its under 30


----------



## gaharleyboy (Mar 21, 2011)

countryboy62390 said:


> i bought one about 3 weeks ago. i guess i was the test dummy for the rest of the guys i fish with. ive only shot with it about 4 times but so far ive been happy with it. i got the light stryke laser. its very bright in the spotlights and still useable in full daylight. it seems to do a good job defracting with the water. changing depths hasnt been a problem. 2 issues ive found with it; it will not work after a long 30 degree boat ride. it just dies when it gets cold. i had to hold it in front of the exhaust on the generator until it got warmed up enough to work. and when shooting in murky water it reflects off the top of the water. you have to look past the first dot you see to find the one under the surface. its not the best $150 ive ever spent but it works, it looks cool, and its fun to play with... so why not?


hahahaha, you're not the test dummy taytay, you're just the dummy! how many fish you actually shot with it so far? cause i don't recall any....just saying


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 21, 2011)

gaharleyboy said:


> hahahaha, you're not the test dummy taytay, you're just the dummy! how many fish you actually shot with it so far? cause i don't recall any....just saying



 Wow I wish I would of read this before I orderd one for the wife


----------



## countryboy62390 (Mar 26, 2011)

no worries bullardsls1. hes a little jealous cause i out shoot him every time we go. its killed plenty of fish...just sayin


----------

